# Where do they come from?



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

Looking in my tank today, I saw some type of white sowbug, some tiny white mites or springtails, and a little spider. Where do these things come from?

Also, should I be concerned that there is a spider in there? It looks like one of those jumping spiders. Will he try to get the frogs?

Tom


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont "think" the spider would hurt the frog.. I have a pass to the local zoo, and in the D. azureus tank there is numerous different spiders with webs. They look to be getting along.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Those bugs could have come from wood, soil, plants, etc. that you introduced to the tank. The spider could have just climbed in. I let all spiders in my frogroom live (gets rid of loose flies and keeps away other bugs from infesting). If I find a spider in a tank, I will kill it and wreck the web. I don't want any spiders stealing my frogs food.


----------

